# Zero Dark Thirty - upcoming movie on the hunt and raid that killed Bin Laden



## MikeL (6 Aug 2012)

trailer - http://www.ew.com/ew/static/h/exclusives/20120806.html



> FIRST LOOK: 'Zero Dark Thirty' dramatizes hunt for Osama bin Laden -- EXCLUSIVE
> 
> It’s already the year’s most controversial movie, though almost no one knows anything about it.
> Zero Dark Thirty, a chronicle of the decade-long hunt for al-Qaeda terrorist leader Osama bin Laden after the 9/11 attacks, began generating partisan critiques before even a frame of film was shot. Now director Kathryn Bigelow and screenwriter Mark Boal are finally opening up — though they remain extremely guarded — in their first interviews about the project.
> ...



continued at http://insidemovies.ew.com/2012/08/06/zero-dark-thirty-first-look/2/


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Jan 2013)

My husband and I just watched this last night. (Yes, guilty of watching it via streaming--one of those "for your consideration" versions online...).  Putting aside the debate of whether the US tortures or not (for the record, the torture scenes are very few, and not graphic in nature), I enjoyed it.  For those who have followed the headlines closely related to the validity/accuracy of this film, there are a few tidbits added for dramatic effect, but overall very well done.  Definitely check it out. Not overly dramatic, not overly Hollywood-ized, great acting, good suspense.


----------



## MikeL (9 Jan 2013)

https://www.cia.gov/news-information/press-releases-statements/2012-press-releasese-statements/message-from-adcia-zero-dark-thirty.html



> Message from the Acting Director: "Zero Dark Thirty"
> Statement to Employees from Acting Director Michael Morell: "Zero Dark Thirty"
> 
> December 21, 2012
> ...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Jan 2013)

I think Morrell downplays how well they attempted to depict everything though, as in he's being modest--probably to stave off as much political backlash as possible. The movie was very clear in several scenes through the script-writing and scene/act description that the mission took several years.  There are also several scenes depicting some of the "team" of individuals who aided in locating Usama's position. Yes, the movie primarily focuses on one individual's plight throughout, but ultimately I believe this was done for two reasons.

1) it would have been too difficult to equally include the entire team's individual contributions throughout the entire mission and then try and fit as much as possible into a reasonable time-frame for a major Hollywood production (as in not turning it into a "Dances with Wolves" viewing length...)

2) focusing on the female protagonist adds a certain level of emotional connection between the audience and the character for that amicable balance of political vs. non-political tug'o'war that viewers can ultimately relate to.

I used the phrase "...not overly Hollywood-ized..." loosely.  As in, there were no over-the-top, out of place explosions, fights/arguments, blood, etc. Everything was believable (regardless of how historically accurate--and let's face it--I don't think ANYone will ever now how accurate it is except those personally involved--who may be facing prison for divulging classified information?, or so I've read/heard...)


----------



## MikeL (23 Jan 2013)

http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2013-01-03/opinions/36209291_1_zero-dark-thirty-cia-officers-interrogation-program



> It is an odd experience to enter a darkened room and, for more than 21/2 hours, watch someone tell a story that you experienced intimately in your own life. But that is what happened recently as I sat in a movie theater near Times Square and watched “Zero Dark Thirty,” the new Hollywood blockbuster about the hunt for Osama bin Laden.
> 
> When I was head of the CIA’s Counterterrorism Center from 2002 to 2004 and then director of the National Clandestine Service until late 2007, the campaign against al-Qaeda was my life and obsession.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jan 2013)

I liked the guns... and the wierd night vision stuff... and the really hot red headed CIA chick.... and the waterboarding

Hi, I am daftandbarmy and I'm an infantry guy  :camo:


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jan 2013)

If there's scenes of interrogations and tortures of freedom-haters than I'll revise my previous statement and go and see it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> If there's scenes of interrogations and tortures of freedom-haters than I'll revise my previous statement and go and see it.



Hey, it's NOT torture... it's 'Enhanced Interrogation Methods'.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (24 Jan 2013)

I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jan 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Hey, it's NOT torture... it's 'Enhanced Interrogation Methods'.



Good point!


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jan 2013)

Initially I wasn't going to see it as I feared it would be another "Hurt Locker".  I was wrong and found that I really enjoyed all of it.  The enhanced interrogation scenes and the happy ending made my day.  In fact the end of Osama made me chuckle.   It was, no Hurt Locker and I'll watch it again.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Jan 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> .....and the happy ending made my day.


Happy endings make my day.   :nod:


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Initially I wasn't going to see it as I feared it would be another "Hurt Locker".  I was wrong and found that I really enjoyed all of it.  The enhanced interrogation scenes and the happy ending made my day.  In fact the end of Osama made me chuckle.   It was, no Hurt Locker and I'll watch it again.



Good to hear that it wasn't another "Hurt Locker", as that was a hard movie to sit through.


----------



## cupper (25 Jan 2013)

*‘Zero Dark Thirty’ Actor Prepared For Bin Laden Role By Founding Al Qaeda Cell, Bombing Bus*

http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/01/zero-dark-thirty-actor-prepared-for-bin-laden-role-by-founding-al-qaeda-cell-bombing-bus/



> LONDON, UK – January’s academy award nominations included many surprises, though none bigger than the out-of-left-field nomination for Best Supporting Actor. Ricky Sekhon was nominated for his work playing wanted terrorist Osama bin Laden in the movie Zero Dark Thirty.
> 
> While other actors, such as Daniel Day Lewis and Shia Labeouf, are well known for their extreme method acting, novice Sekhon took it to a new level: getting in touch with his inner-terrorist by founding an active al Qaeda cell and blowing up a bus station in Pakistan.
> 
> ...


----------

